# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Εκτύπωση σε PCB με μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης.

## leosedf

Καθόμουν ξάπλα και κοίταζα το ταβάνι 5-6 ώρες και μου ήρθε στο μυαλό μια σατανική ιδέα.
Μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό κάτι μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιούν για παρόμοιες εκτυπώσεις η για dry film μάσκα κόλλησης δηλαδή πράσινη σε φίλμ που την πατάν πάνω σε τυπωμένα με μηχανήματα που έχουν καρούλια και θερμότητα. Παρόμοια με αυτά της πλαστικοποίησης, εφ' όσον έχω τέτοιο μηχάνημα είπα να περάσω ενα press & peel στο μηχάνημα αυτό.

1) Πάρτε press & peel.
2) Και μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης.
3) Εκτυπώστε το κύκλωμα σας και κόψτε το στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας που έχετε.
4) Σταθεροποιείστε το στις 4 μεριές του τυπωμένου με χαρτοταινία η οποιαδήποτε ταινία αντέχει λίγο θερμοκρασία, η πλαστική μονωτική ζαρώνει.
5)Περάστε το στο μηχάνημα μια φορά, καλύτερα 2-3 ωστε να ζεσταθεί καλά η πλακέτα.
6) αφαιρέστε το φίλμ και voila στιγμιαία πλάκέτα έτοιμη για αποχάλκωση χωρίς σιδέρωμα.


Και όλο αυτό το σκέφτηκα γιατί δεν έχω σίδερο....

----------


## frix199

Θα σε απογοητεύσω αλλά έχει υλοποιηθεί είδη!
Γκρρρ δεν μπορώ να βρω την σελίδα  :Cursing:

----------


## PyroGeorge

Καλη ιδεα!

Και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι,δεν καθεσε αλλες 5-6 ωρες μπας και σου ερθει καμια σατανικη ιδεα για το πως να φτιαξω time fuse?? :Cool:

----------


## babisko

Κωνσταντίνε, ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά press & peel που θα βρούμε; Και αν είναι δυνατόν εδώ στην Ελλάδα και να στέλνει αντικαταβολή; Κάποιο κατάστημα έχεις υπόψη σου και τιμές;

----------


## leosedf

χαχαχαχα. Γιώργο δεν έχει σχέση με PCB.
 Φυσικά και έχει υλοποιηθεί http://www.megauk.com/dry_film_laminators.php
Αλλα γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς??

----------


## leosedf

Τα παίρνω κατ ευθείαν απο http://www.techniks.com/

----------


## babisko

> Τα παίρνω κατ ευθείαν απο http://www.techniks.com/



Από ότι βλέπω τα μεταφορικά κοστίζουν περισσότερο από το πακέτο των 20 φύλλων (33.50$ μεταφορικά, 33.0$ το εμπόρευμα). Άσε που αν κολλήσουν και στο τελωνείο...
Κάτι φθηνότερο σε μεταφορικά δεν παίζει;

----------


## leosedf

Κάτω απο 50$ σε αξία δεν περνάει τελωνείο.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## JOHNY+

Παιδιά κοιτάξτε και αυτο το βρήκα σε ένα παλιό topic του foroum .

http://www.pulsarprofx.com/PCBfx/mai...cts/index.html

και αυτό

http://www.pulsarprofx.com/PCBfx/mai...re/_store.html

----------


## leosedf

Μου διέφυγε.. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ομως θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## glompos21

Βρήκα δυο πολίτες στο ebay που έχουν σαφός μικρότερα μεραφορικά έξόδα 
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-Press-n-peel-Blue-PCB-Transfer-Laser-Printer-Image_W0QQitemZ220354940121QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_E  lectronic_Components?hash=item220354940121&_trksid  =p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|3  9%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Press-n-Peel-Blu...742.m153.l1262

----------


## PCMan

Από 8€ 4 φύλλα. Καλά είναι.
Το μόνο που λείπει είναι μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης...

Ο δεύτερος πωλητής που λες, δεν στέλνει ελλάδα.

----------


## gsmaster

2ευρώ το φύλλο όχι δεν είναι και πολύ καλά.
Δοκιμάστε με διαφάνειες γίνεται δουλειά. Επίσης το θέμα το έχουμε ξεσκίσει στη συζήτηση παλιότερα. Υπάρχει και κάπου στην Αθήνα ένα που έχει χαρτί το οποίο κάνει την ίδια δουλειά 


διάβασε εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=39080&page=2

και ψάξε και εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=305

----------


## PCMan

Τα έχω δει όλα αυτά που λες. Αυτό το χαρτί (cmp6.. κάτι τέτοιο) το στέλνουν μόνο χονδρική και σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, οπότε δε με συμφαίρει.

Κοίτα, για εμένα που δεν φτιάχνω μεγάλες πλακέτες σε μεγεθος, πιστεύω ότι θα παει κάμποσο. Με 4 φύλλα φτιάχνω καμια 10αριά+ πλακέτες.

Τόσο καιρό δουλεύω με φωτοευαίσθητες και είπα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι άλλο μήπως και έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα.

----------


## dikos

Ρίξτε και εδω μιά ματιά: http://www.grobot.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=125

----------


## leosedf

Το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το φύλλο αυτό και όχι το που θα το βρούμε, έχει όντως συζητηθεί. Πάντως πλέον μου φένεται παιχνίδι.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τα έχω δει όλα αυτά που λες. Αυτό το χαρτί (cmp6.. κάτι τέτοιο) το στέλνουν μόνο χονδρική και σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, οπότε δε με συμφαίρει.
> 
> Κοίτα, για εμένα που δεν φτιάχνω μεγάλες πλακέτες σε μεγεθος, πιστεύω ότι θα παει κάμποσο. Με 4 φύλλα φτιάχνω καμια 10αριά+ πλακέτες.
> 
> Τόσο καιρό δουλεύω με φωτοευαίσθητες και είπα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι άλλο μήπως και έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα.



οτι και να ψαχνεις η καλητερη ποιοτητα ειναι με τις φωτοευαίσθητες... εγω δουλευω και τις 2 μεθοδους αλλα οταν θελω να βαλω soic smd αναγκαστηκα ειναι φωτοευαίσθητη

----------


## leosedf

Η φωτοευαίσθητες σίγουρα είναι στάνταρ στην βιομηχανία και βγάζουν πολύ καλής ποιότητας υλικό. Και το PnP βγάζει smd αλλα σίγουρα δε μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί την παραδοσιακή μέθοδο.

----------


## kopla

Φωτοευαίσθητες στη βιομηχανία ?

----------


## leosedf

Ω ναι....
Πώς νομίζεις οτι κάνουν πλακέτες? Με laser CNC? http://www.lpkf.com/_mediafiles/1708.wmv (Υπάρχει αλλα το κόστος είναι φωτιά)
Οι περισσότερες εταιρίες κάνουν panelization και βούρ.
Βέβαια δεν είναι οι μικρές έτοιμες πλακετίτσες που αγοράζουμε εμείς, εκεί παίρνουν σκέτη πλακέτα με χαλκό, κάνουν επικαλυψη με φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό και συνεχίζουν τη διαδικασία.

----------


## kopla

CNC router για PCBs που χρησιμοποιούνται ?

----------


## leosedf

Σε προτότυπα συνήθως για μικρή ποσότητα και ταχύτητα κατασκευής.

----------


## kopla

Hmmm αρα με αντιγραφουν!  :Lol: 
Χρησιμοποιώ φωτοευαίσθητες - τελειο αποτέλεσμα. Ελαχιστο παχος που εχω δοκιμάσει είναι 0.2mm ενώ το ίδιο ειναι και το clearance μου.

----------


## apa02gr

Ερωτήσεις:

Από που αγοράζουμε φθηνές φωτοευαίσθητες πλακέτες;
Τί λάπμπα χρησιμοποιείτε για την εκτύπωση;
Τί διαφάνεια χρησιμοποιείτε για την εκτύπωση;

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα διαφάνεια σε laser printer και το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν τόσο καλό.

----------


## leosedf

Απαντήσεις:
Απ το ίντερνετ η τοπικά μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών.
Λάμπα ατμών υδραργύρου η ειδικό εμφανιστήριο με UV λάμπες.
Κοινή διαφάνεια για laser οποία βάζεις πυκνή εκτύπωση.

----------


## apa02gr

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση.

Μπορείτε να προτείνετε καμία ιστοσελίδα για αγορά φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας;

Χρησιμοποιούσα λάμπα (black light) είναι κάτι σαν τις φθορίου (γύρω στους 30cm) και εκτύπωνα σε διαφάνεια για laser χωρίς όμως καλά αποτελέσματα. 

Καμιά ιδέα. Θέλω να εκτυπώσω κύκλαμα smd και είμαι σε αδιέξοδο.

----------


## leosedf

http://webtronics.stores.yahoo.net/
http://www.printedcircuitstore.com/
http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/prototype.html

----------


## leosedf

Ξέχασα και αυτό http://www.web-tronics.com/totrpap.html προφανώς είναι το χαρτί που λέγαν τα παιδιά. Νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει και έγχρωμη μεταφορά για προσόψεις αλλα και για πλακέτες. Μονο με laser εκτυπωτή.

----------


## JOHNY+

Ξερει κανεις κανενα site που να πουλαει φθηνες πλακετες χαλκο μονο και να εχει χαμηλα μεταφορικα.Λεω να παραγγειλω μια μικρη ποσοτητα αν ειναι φθηνες.

----------


## otakis

> Ξερει κανεις κανενα site που να πουλαει φθηνες πλακετες χαλκο μονο και να εχει χαμηλα μεταφορικα.Λεω να παραγγειλω μια μικρη ποσοτητα αν ειναι φθηνες.



ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
LAMAR PCB Consumable Supplies [http://stores.ebay.co.uk/PCB-Consuma...sxQ3asstQQtZkm]

αγόρασα πριν 3 μήνες πέντε πλακέτες Α4 μιας όψης για περίπου 15-16€, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
αξιόπιστος κ γρήγορος.
το υλικό είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερο κ ποιοτικότερο, από αυτό που αγοράζω από τα καταστήματα.

----------


## BOOMER

Λοιπόν διαβάζοντας τα μυνηματα , δοκίμασα και εγώ για πρώτη φορά χθες τη μέθοδο Μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης - γιαλυστερο χαρτί από περιοδικό και έμεινα έκπληκτος απο το αποτέλεσμα. :W00t: 
Εντυπωσιάστηκα απο το πόσο δυνατά κόλησε  το τονερ στην πλακέτα, καθώς επίσης απο την ευκολία που ξεκόλησε το χαρτί μετα από μούλιασμα 5 λεπτών σε νερό.
Αν το τόνερ αντέξει και κατά την φάση της αποχάλκωσης τότε έχετε γεια μαρκαδόροι. :Tongue2:

----------


## babisko

> ...Αν το τόνερ αντέξει και κατά την φάση της αποχάλκωσης...



Θα αντέξει σίγουρα, μην ανησυχείς  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιό εννοείτε χαρτί περιοδικού. Το εξώφυλλό του ή τα μέσα. Πχ. στο περιοδικό ελέκτορ ποιο χρησιμοποιούμε?

----------


## BOOMER

Εγώ αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν από τα μέσα φύλλα ενος διαφημιστικού καταλόγου από το πλαίσιο.

----------


## babisko

> Εγώ αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν από τα μέσα φύλλα ενος διαφημιστικού καταλόγου από το πλαίσιο.



Κενό φύλλο ή τυπωμένο; Εννοώ ότι η σελίδα που τύπωσες είχε κάτι άλλο τυπωμένο από το πλαίσιο, ή ήταν κενή;

----------


## h@ris

Και τυπωμενο να ειναι δεν πειραζει. Στην πλακετα κολλαει μονο το τονερ!

----------


## apa02gr

Εγώ πάλι με το μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης και χαρτί plaisio έχω πρόβλημα με τη μεταφορά του τόνερ σε κύκλωμα που έχει SMD γραμμές 0,5mm. Ξεκολάνε οι γραμμές (μετά το μούλιασμα) βγάζω το χαρτί από την πλακέτα.

Καμία ιδέα??

----------


## gsmaster

apa02gr, Δεν έχει κολλήσει το τονερ στην πλακέτα. αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει για διάφορους λόγους.

- Το πιο πιθανό είναι να θέλει περισσότερο ζέσταμα. Αφού χρησιμοποιείς μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης πέρασέ το περισσότερες φορές
- Ίσως στο σημείο εκείνο η πλακέτα δεν ήταν καθαρή
- Πιο απίθανο μου φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα ο εκτυπωτής σου, στις λεπτές γραμμές και δεν αφήνει αρκετή ποσότητα τονερ.

----------


## apa02gr

Μπορεί να οφείλεται και στο ζέσταμα. Συνήθως περνάω την πλακέτα μέσα από το μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης 12 φορές.

Τη πλακέτα τη καθαρίζω με οινόπνευμα και την περνάω όλη με συρματάκι (κουζίνας) και σαπούνι.

Την εκτύπωση την κάνω σε laser printer best quality.

Εσείς με αυτή τη μέθοδο έχετε ακρίβεια σε πλακέτες με SMD?

----------


## BOOMER

Έγινε η αποχάλκωση σήμερα και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.
Η πλακέτα που έκανα, είχε τους αγωγούς σε πάχος 1mm, και βγήκαν πάρα πολύ καλά.

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι με το τονερ πάνω και η δεύτερη μετά την αποχάλκωση και την απομάκρυνση του τόνερ.

Μάλλον από εδώ και πέρα έτσι θα φτιάχνω τις πλακέτες μου.
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει η επιτυχία και να μην οφείλεται στην τύχη του πρωτάρη.  :Laugh:

----------


## antonis

την καλυτερη μεταφορα τονερ την ειχα καταφερει με χαρτι το οποιο ειχε αυτοκολητα (κιτρινο ηταν). Ηταν απιστευτα γυαλιστερο αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως χαρτι ηταν και ετσι δεν καταφερα να βρω.

----------


## PCMan

Σωστός! Αλλά που το βρίσκουμε? Μόνο αν αγοράσουμε Α4 αυτοκόλλητα μάλλον ε?

----------


## hlias

Καλησπερα.Εαν ψαχνετε σελιδες pres & pell υπαρχουν στην θεσ/νικη στο καταστημα <Νικολαιδου> στο κεντρο.Περιπου 2,5ευρω η μια κοστιζε το 2007

----------


## leosedf

Νικολαίδου? Δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες μιας και είμαι κέντρο να ρίξω μια ματιά.

----------


## gsmaster

Η Νικολαίδου δεν είναι στο κέντρο, είναι στον Ευκλείδη κοντά (κατω τούμπα?)

Κώστα για να πας παίρνεις το 11, κατεβαίνεις στάση Ευκλείδης, λίγο μετά την στάση, στα δεξιά έχει έναν δρόμο, σε λίγα μέτρα στα αριστερά του οποίου είναι το μαγαζί αυτό.

----------


## babisko

Το κατάστημα της Καίτης Νικολαίδου στην περιοχή του Ευκλείδη υπάρχει ακόμη ρε παιδιά;  :W00t: 
Το θυμάμαι από το την δεκαετία του 70!!!!!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

> Το κατάστημα της Καίτης Νικολαίδου στην περιοχή του Ευκλείδη υπάρχει ακόμη ρε παιδιά; 
> Το θυμάμαι από το την δεκαετία του 70!!!!!!!!



Πριν 4-5 χρόνια είχα ψωνίσει απο εκεί. Απο τότε έχω να πάω. Ο φίλος απο πάνω λέει πήγε το 2007. Περισσότερα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## gep58

Ναι, 
υπάρχει το κατάστημα της Νικολαΐδου στην οδό Κατσιμίδη 6 (διαγώνια της πύλης του "Ευκλείδη") και τηλ. 2310813714.
Μπορεί όμως από αυτό που ζητάτε να έχει και ο Ιωαννίδης Ηλίας στη Μαρασλή 78 (πρώτη παράλληλος της Μαρτίου βαδίζοντας προς τα ανατολικά) και τηλ. 2310308497 δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

gep58

----------


## navar

έχει γίνει μεγάλο θέμα με το press and peel.
λοιπόν προσωπική εμπειρία !
χθές εντόπισα εναν παραπεταμένο laserjet 1018 με τελειωμένο toner !
πείρα το πρώτο χαζογυαλιστερό χαρτί που βρήκα μπροστά μου, έκανα ένα κούνημα δυνατό στην μονάδα του τονερ . και με τα χίλια ζόρια σε φουλ ποιότητα εκτύπωσα ενα γκρί (μάυρο δεν έιχε τόσο τονερ να βγεί) σχεδιάκη !
τα κλασικά μετά σίδηρο (καβάτζα απο σπίτι) / μούλιασμα /αποχάλκωση !
και εκεί που περίμενα να δώ μια αηδία έμεινα κάγκελο !!!! έμεινα λαλάκας !!!
το αποτέλεσμα είναι άψογο , τέλειο (βέβαια ο χαλκός σε μερικά σημεία ήταν πορώδες , πράγμα που οφείλεται στην ελάχιστη ποσότητα τονερ που έπεσε στην εκτύπωση ). έκανα όμως επικασσιτέρωση με καλάι (και μπόλικο flux για την απομάκρυνση της περιττής κόλλησης ), και βγήκε τέλεια ! ούτε βραχυκυκλώματα ούτε κομμένες γραμμές , ούτε φαγωμένες πίστες ούτε τίποτα !!!
θάνατος στον θάλαμο εμφάνισης !!!

----------


## classic

Σε συχνα διαστηματα το LIDL φερνει ΄πλαστικοποιητες με ενα εικοσαευρο. Παρε εναν και καταργησε το σιδηρο. Την περνας καμια 10ρια φορες και εισαι ετοιμος.....
Οσο για χαρτι... πηγαινε σε ενα τυπογραφειο και παρε γυαλιστερο και λεπτο χαρτι. Αυτοι εχουν γιατι τα χρησιμοποιουν στις διαφημιστικες αφισες (ξερεις με τις τραγουδιαρες χεχεχε). Και το θεμα θα κλεισει εδω

----------


## navar

> Οσο για χαρτι... πηγαινε σε ενα τυπογραφειο και παρε γυαλιστερο και λεπτο χαρτι. Αυτοι εχουν γιατι τα χρησιμοποιουν στις διαφημιστικες αφισες (ξερεις με τις τραγουδιαρες χεχεχε). Και το θεμα θα κλεισει εδω



ε όχι και αφίσες με τραγουδιάρες εδώ στο θεσσαλία !!!! ε όχι και τόση παρακμή !!! Γιώργο κάποιο λάθος κανεις !!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

και να ξέρω οτι έχει εξαντληθεί το θέμα απλά για μένα αυτη την η πρώτη μου φορά με αυτήν την μέθοδο , και μιας και ξεπαρθενεύτηκα (με αυτην την μέθοδο) , είπα να πώ την άποψη μου !  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## -nikos-

oι επιθημιες σας πραγματοποιουνται στις 29 αυγουστου 
με 30,00 οπουλα
πλαστικοποιητης με ριθμηζωμενη θερμοκρασια 
μηχανη πλαστικοπ&#959.jpg
 :Biggrin: θα πανε οι λογιστες την τριτη και θα ψαχνουν που πηγαν οι πλαστικοποιητες.

----------


## paul333

> oι επιθημιες σας πραγματοποιουνται στις 29 αυγουστου 
> με 30,00 οπουλα
> πλαστικοποιητης με ριθμηζωμενη θερμοκρασια 
> μηχανη πλαστικοπ&#959.jpg
> θα πανε οι λογιστες την τριτη και θα ψαχνουν που πηγαν οι πλαστικοποιητες.



εχει ελλαδα με 25euro παει to lidl καποτε εκανε καλες προσφορες τωρα εχει

της τιμες που τα πουλανε στα μαγαζια για αυτο και τα περισσοτερα τους μενουν.

----------

